# African question.



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey im in college and thus my room is definatly not big. What is the smallest tank i could keep the smallest number of africans in?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

10 gallons will host a trio of Tang shellies nicely. You could put a pair in a 5 gallon but once they spawn there will be problems.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I agree, you can keep a pair of L. margarae in a five, but plan on taking the fry home to another tank (maybe at your parents' house).


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

awesome thanks for the help, and simpte good to see ya again


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh and by the way do you guys know of any more popular types of shellies that would be easier to find


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The most common shellies are:
N. Multifasciatus
N. Brevis
L. Ocellatus
N. Similis are not as common but can still be found with little difficulty.

And good to see you too Hogan. Been awhile.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What he said. Shellies especially gold Occie's are very colorful and their attitude is just so cool to watch!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

what are shellied and gold occie's


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Shouldn't you be in the Saltwater section "Malawian" Pro?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlids won't kill me but SW prolly will  So gotta do it while i can! dont worry tho with the new species that just came in i'll be showin sum stuff up 

Gold oCcies:
http://www.cichlidforum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1753


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> what are shellied and gold occie's


Google is your friend 



Simpte said:


> The most common shellies are:
> N. Multifasciatus
> N. Brevis
> L. Ocellatus
> N. Similis are not as common but can still be found with little difficulty.


A simple search on these will reveal what you want to know.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

How come when i google "what women want" it comes up with 1.4million webpages?


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

I did a google on that and i got this

1,710,000 for "what women want". 

they are always changing their minds...musthave forgot to add to the honey do list when u googled and i got the ammended list... 8)

Jeff


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

haha google something with dial up is pretty funny


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Can I suggest Scarlet Badis? They are cichlid-ish in appearance, and you could keep 4-5 of them in an 8-10 gallon tank. Super cute. But then, I'm biased


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

whats a scarlet badi look like


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Scarlet badis look lovely. They are classified usually as oddballs although their looks are related to cichlids.

Phantom_Cichlid, you can't go wrong with doing research yourself on certain species.

Here's the Scarlet Badis you're looking for:


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes Blue I can but then when I post something I dont want to look dumb (I already do good at that now) and I never now where to look


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Try Yahoo images. Tons of pics are available for researches.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok i will once i get broadban cause dial up is slow


----------

